# Baby products not tested on animals



## Michy

I really want to use baby products that haven't been tested on animals, just wondered if anyone knows of any good ones?


----------



## elm

Lush do some lovely smelling baby bath bomb things but have never tried them. I think they do a shampoo as well... 

Will read other people's responses with interest, great thread - thanks x


----------



## kiwimama

Sorry I don't know of any since I'm across the other side of the world, but thought I would mention that heaps of the disposable nappy brands are tested on animals, so best to check out those as well if you want to steer clear of products tested on animals. Good on you for going to extra mile help stop animal suffering - it's horrific..


----------



## Fossey

Boots used to test on animals but I 'think' they have stopped will need to look that up. Tesco 'shouldn't although I have noticed some products don't say they don't any more hmmm Johnsons defo do!
There is a book you can get from Nature watch that lists every product that is tested on animals or has a sister company that test on animals. Its called the compassionate guide or something. Costs about £3 and is updated yearly.
(https://www.naturewatch.org/shoppingguide/CSG.asp)

Co-ops own brands (not washing powder) are good though as they are BUAV approved (https://www.buav.org/)

Weleda do not test on animals (https://www.weleda.co.uk/categories/name/baby-care)
"Since the founding of the first company in 1921 Weleda products have never been tested on animals. We have never undergone animal testing ourselves nor have we ever commissioned any outside organisation to do it on our behalf. We purchase raw materials which have not been tested on animals. We adhere to the fixed cut-off date policy (1985) rather than the rolling rule policy."

Avon used to have a no testing policy they still do I think although they back a charity that does test on animals so not sure on where they stand now a days.

Best way to check is read the back... It needs to say product AND ingredients not tested on animals by or for *company*

If it says product not tested, usually means ingredients has. If it says not tested by US usually means it was tested before they bought it.

Hope that helps :)


----------



## Ema

Go on the BUAV website....they listed all the companys awarded the golden bunny award for not testing on animals. And you'll be able to find all that dont test on animals

Its www.BUAV.com :) XxX


----------



## LauraAlicia

Good luck in finding the products...i will keep an eye on this thread (thanks for posting it!)


----------



## Hevz

I googled this.....

baby toiletries not tested animals

and selected UK only and tonnes come up babe including Peter Rabbit, M&S etc.

Go look:happydance:


----------



## PeanutBean

No cosmetics produced in the UK are tested on animals anymore, it was one of the first things Labour brought in in the late '90s. So just by UK brands!


----------



## Hevz

.....but the formulations of the products that are out now could have been tested on animals originally:cry:


----------



## Sarahkka

Weleda is the brand I am going with because it doesn't test on animals and it doesn't have so many of the really sketchy chemicals that are way too harsh for adult skin, let alone baby skin.
For example, I get really itchy and dried out from sodium lauryth sulfate - a chemical that is added to just about everything to produce suds. It is way too harsh for baby skin, in my opinion, and has also been linked to causing UTIs in little girls, particularly when it is used in bubble baths. That's just one of many chemicals that are bad for babies and bad for the planet. 
So my criteria need to include no animal testing and an ingredient list I approve. A source that has helped me is a book called "Ecoholic" by Adria Vasil. It's Canadian, but a really good read - you can get a lot of her column online.


----------



## Michy

Thanks guys, lots of fab responses.

Kiwi - yep I know about the nappies, have got my re-usable tots bots all ready to go and I will buy eco disposable ones (not tested) for the times I need them.

Fossey - Yep Johnsons is a huge no no, they test on puppies in cages - horrific stuff :cry: I use co-op stuff for all my washing and cleaning, but have not really seen baby stuff in my local one. Maybe it is just not big enough tho, I shall look out for a larger store! Weleda sounds like a good option, had forgotten about them - thanks!

Thanks Ema, I have the BUAV little book somewhere, need to take it with me when I go baby shopping!

Hevz, I did the same as you and will post some of the ones I liked in a min!


----------



## felicityprice

Superdrug and Sainsburys dont test their own brand baby products on animals. That also goes for cleaning products and other beauty products....:thumbup:

however I do know that superdrug can not guarentee the make up isnt tested on animals because its made by sister companys that probably do.:cry:


----------



## MindUtopia

I've heard great things about Earth Mama Angel Baby, though they can be a bit difficult to find in the UK. I intend to hunt them out for their nipple butter and bottom spray (for mums), but they also make great baby stuff too. Also, Burt's Bees, though they aren't cheap either. 

The best thing I've ever found for myself are any of the Dr. Bronner soaps, and they do make a baby soap as well, which is organic and cruelty-free. It's probably cheaper than the others, especially if you buy in bulk.


----------



## Bean66

I'm using reusable nappies too and reusable wipes.

Have you been on the natural parenting section - those ladies are great for advice.

Re: products, I'm not planning on using much. They don't actually need baby products. I'm using olive oil or coconut oil for skin if needed. Water for cleaning, possibly with camomile tea, tea tree drops if rash.

Been recommended cc balm if required.


----------



## justmeinlove

Ooh, watching this thread


----------



## PurpleBudgie

Co op own brand products are labelled as not tested on animals, they are BUAV approved. Also most of them are labelled that they do not contain animal products. I get all cleaning products, toiletries, baby wipes, baby toothpaste, etc from there. Also superdrug own brands are labelled not tested on animals and state if they are suitable for vegetarians and or vegans.:happydance:


----------



## maidelyn

Fossey said:


> Best way to check is read the back... It needs to say product AND ingredients not tested on animals by or for *company*
> 
> If it says product not tested, usually means ingredients has. If it says not tested by US usually means it was tested before they bought it.

Fossey is correct, most cosmetic products are currently not tested on animals but have been in the past and all ingredients will have been tested. The way companies get round this is that the testing is carried out by the raw material supplier, not the manufacturer allowing them to sell the product as cruelty free and even say the ingredients haven't been tested but that only covers their part of the supply chain....
I'd go with the BUAV recommended products as they will have researched the supply chains to minimise any testing, don't believe what the manufacturer puts on the bottle!


----------



## WelshOneEmma

Sainsbury's own brand don't and have the BUAV bunny. I also emailed Tesco asking them. they said they didnt but they no longer have the bunny so not sure. Superdrug own brand dont either and there are a couple of others I think. Also for wipes we have been stocking up on Jackson Reece wipes as they don't.

We are very funny about things like that so all baby products I have been buying arent tested (we started this about 8 months ago and try where ever possible to buy cruelty free). We also plan to use cloth nappies.

PM me if you have any questions!


----------



## Annie77

I got a great nappy cream in australia whilst pregnant but I can't remember what is is called - it was 100% papaya?

Any ozzies/kiwis able to help me out?


----------

